# Turnips at 619!



## koeru (Apr 21, 2020)

Hey guys, turnips are at 619 on my island. Feel free to comment below with your in game name and I'll be DMing dodo codes so it doesn't get super crowded (probably 3 at a time). Preferably only 1 trip each.

Tips aren't strictly necessary, but I'd really appreciate the following gnomes:
laid back (lime green hat)
rebel (black)
reliable ( blue hat)

Or ironwood dresser, cupboard and cart  DIY (or just the item i guess), or any other cool DIYs like celeste items you might have

Alternatively you can just tip some of your profits.

Moving to a turnip.exchange queue: f04883c3


----------



## kuubiko (Apr 21, 2020)

hi! i’d love to come! i’ll tip in bells and bring an ironwood dresser!


----------



## ourgrace (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to come! I can tip in bells!


----------



## Momo15 (Apr 21, 2020)

May I come? I can tip bells as well!


----------



## eremurus (Apr 21, 2020)

I've got a rebel gnome I can bring!


----------



## Miele (Apr 21, 2020)

I’ll love to come


----------



## pochacco (Apr 21, 2020)

i’d like to come in as well if it’s possible :]


----------



## soomi (Apr 21, 2020)

I’d love to come! I can tip!!


----------



## Odette (Apr 21, 2020)

Hey can I come? 

*EDIT:* Just realised I can bring the garden gnome with the blue hat


----------



## Soot Sprite (Apr 21, 2020)

I’d love to come!


----------



## Kitcatsandy (Apr 21, 2020)

May I stop by please?  
Ign: Sandy from Salem


----------



## spicequeen17 (Apr 21, 2020)

If this is still available, I’d really appreciate the trip! I’ve been trying to sell all day  will bring tips


----------



## 1kiki09 (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to come if possible!


----------



## gudetamae (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd like to drop by


----------



## windfall (Apr 21, 2020)

I’d like to drop by 

edit: ign is Jessica!


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 21, 2020)

I’d like to come! I can make you an ironwood cart


----------



## Rosaline (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd like to come! I can craft you an ironwood dresser!


----------



## SkylerEye (Apr 21, 2020)

Hey, if you're still accepting people to visit your island please send a dm, my characters name is periwinkle.


----------



## dwojo68 (Apr 21, 2020)

hello, if your still accepting i would like to come willing to tip bells send me a DM.


----------



## alexciaramellano (Apr 21, 2020)

hello!! if you’re still accepting id love to be added to the queue. i will tip accordingly


----------



## chriss (Apr 21, 2020)

I have the gnome with the green hat. I'm like 28th in que on turnip exchange so it'll be awhile.


----------



## Mike&Ike (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to come. Currently 24 in the queue; I can tip in bells.


----------



## seasighed (Apr 21, 2020)

IGN is July and my island is Duwang! can tip in bells! COMPLETELY FORGOT TO COMMENT .... #12 IN QUEUE NOW


----------



## deadsire (Apr 21, 2020)

Robb


----------

